# AREQUIPA: Distritos y Lugares Turisticos



## turismoarequipa (May 13, 2008)

*Bueno aqui les dejo mi primer Thread espero que les guste todas las fotos que voy a mostrarles me dedicare mayormente a mostrarles fotos de los diferentes Distritos de Arequipa y sus Principales Lugares Turisticos. *









































































*ESPERO LES GUSTEN LAS FOTOS MUY PRONTO SUBIRE MAS FOTOS DE LOS DISTRITOS DE AREQUIPA PARA VER SUS DIFERENTES ATRACTIVOS TURISTICOS.*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmm no veo las fotos.... :nuts:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Que bien que sintetices los lugares turísticos de todo los thread de Aqp. Sin duda tendrás un buen tema porque la ciudad tiene muchos atractivos, tiene arte religioso, monumentos y casonas, distritos de antaño, parques y plazas. Felicitaciones.

Me imagino que en tu rerorrido esta incluido la casa del fundador y el molino de sabandía.. dos lugares que me encantan mucho.kay:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy buenas las fotos ,, pero no viene de mas una explicacion de q lugares son,, para saber a donde ir en nuestra proxima visita a la ciudad blanca


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las fotos.. esa zona es la plaza de yanahuara (yanahuara es un distrito), se puede ver su iglesia, su parque y el mirador de yanahuara


----------

